# Boff is back!



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Folks,

back again from Scandinavia.

Unfortunately the tour did not start too well: We had an accident on the "Autobahn" close to Osnabrueck on the second day.  

Luckily nobody was hurt. But the van's engine compartment and most of it's contents were severely damaged. Luckily again my (Dutch) insurance covers the costs for a rental motorhome, so we could continue with two days delay. 

As the damage only affected parts of the Ducato chassis, I left it at a garage close to the site of the accident for repair. Hoping that when coming back we could pick it up again. Unfortunately when we came two days ago just one small part of the injection pump was still missing. 

They have done a marvellous job, leaving no visible trace of the accident. But it was not exactly cheap, so now I have to do a similar marvellous job to get the money back from the insurance... :? 

Next weekend we will pick her up again.

We were prepared for all kinds of weather in Norway and Sweden. Just not for three consecutive weeks of sunshine. So we ran low on t-shirts and shorts mid-way and had to stop for some days on a camp site for washing.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That must have been a downer but the main thing is you are OK. Would like to hear a little more about Scandinavia when you have got yourself sorted out with pix hopefully.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Welcome back Gerhard,

Glad to hear you are still in one piece after the accident, it just goes to show how important good insurance is!

Looking forward to your Scandinavian tales (keep 'em clean).

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I for one cant wait to see your entries in the campsite database either Boff as we intend to head up north someday


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

Sorry to hear about the accident, as has already been said, glad no one was hurt, vehicles can be repaired fairly easy these days, not always the case for us humans.

Glad to see your still upbeat about it all, it will all be a distant memory in no time.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

I did not mention this anymore because in all the hassle I just forgot it, but there have been some developments regarding my accident:

The weekend after the initial posting we could pick up our van again at the Garage. Everything was repaired and working fine again. We made a weekend trip through "Teutoburger Wald" and then brought her home. 

Upon our request they had documented the complete repair on photos which we handed over to our insurance company. Two weeks later they sent an expert to evaluate the repair. 

Then we heard nothing anymore until last week we received a letter that they were going to pay everything. And two days later the money was on my account. So, finally, a happy end.  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That is a spot of good news Boff. Somehow, if I were in that position, I feel I would still be struggling with the insurance company to pay up.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Boff,Glad to hear that everything worked out ok in the end.I always enjoy reading your mailings.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I glad that everything worked out for you. Would love to hear all about Scandinavia and the places you visited. How do you get into the (Campsite database) to read your story. Sorry for been so thick. Slan Nora


----------



## Itchyfeet (May 1, 2005)

*Touring info*

Hi Gerhard,
Don't keep it to yourself--- who's your insurer?

Itchyfeet


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Touring info*



Itchyfeet said:


> Don't keep it to yourself--- who's your insurer?


Hi Itchyfeet,

unfortunately for you I live in The Netherlands. So my insurer is a Dutch company called AVECO.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

